# TMAC looked like he was faking an injury last night against the nets



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he either wanted a night off or just was frustrated by the NETS incredible defense. I hate to question one of my favorite players, but it looked kind of iffy the way he happened to start grabbing his ankle after he was taken out at the end of the 3rd. I am sure he had something, but i think he played it up.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

T-Mac is a competitor, I seriously doubt he faked that injury..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't see the game, and I dont know the outcome. I dont know what it is about Tmac in highly anticipated matchups, but I've noticed the same things. Whenever he play LA, there's always something wrong with him after he takes a shot, or after he just taken to the whole and a player blows by him. But when he gets the ball and he's in rhythm, he's just fine. He may be using this as an excuse or to make himself look better. Talk about a fake [strike]a**[/strike] MJ!

*No masking of cuss words! Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A kobe fan accusing an another player of faking injuries? Now that's funny. 

Its no coincidence that t-mac's poor shooting games have started ever since he rolled that ankle against Boston. Only shooting 35% since that game. Was close to 50% b4 that. He's still shooting a very solid % overall(thats ofcourse, by today's standards).


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> A kobe fan accusing an another player of faking injuries? Now that's funny.
> 
> Its no coincidence that t-mac's poor shooting games have started ever since he rolled that ankle against Boston. Only shooting 35% since that game. Was close to 50% b4 that. He's still shooting a very solid % overall(thats ofcourse, by today's standards).


 

Just play ball Tmac.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Having directv, I see the games and I try to watch as many Magic games as I can - he hasn't been doing as well as he'd like since that injury. Maybe he can rest a game or 2 and let Hill carry the load.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

SPMJ and TheRifleman are right, he did injure himself during the Celtics game (so did Battie and Baker)(that floor in Orlando must have really sucked that night), he played horrible after that injury and should be replaced for a couple of days.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm surprised he ever scored 16 points! And I'm reading articles about him being shut down... Hello? Double digits? This guy is so good that when he scores 16 points, it is considered a shut down.... I'm sure if he were healthy, he would have embarrassed Martin.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

c'mon, c_dog. 4-20 is being shut down. period.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> c'mon, c_dog. 4-20 is being shut down. period.


Exactly! He was shut down, in fact - the whole team was shut down.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yes, he was shut down. By the injury, not by Martin.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

i dont think he would fake an injury. He has too much pride for that. I mean he wants to be the best, so why would he fake an injury playing against a good opponet


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Yes, he was shut down. By the injury, not by Martin.


i'm not commenting on the reason he was shutdown, just that he was. i'm sure his ankle is playing a role, although martin still deserves some credit, because he's been playing excellent defense all season.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> i'm not commenting on the reason he was shutdown, just that he was. i'm sure his ankle is playing a role, although martin still deserves some credit, because he's been playing excellent defense all season.


I guess. I mean that was an awesome job to shut down a guy with a bad ankle.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess. I mean that was an awesome job to shut down a guy with a bad ankle.


that guy with the bad ankle jacked up 20 shots. if you think martin had absolutely nothing to do with it, even though he is an excellent defender, fine. but tmac wasn't 4-20 any other games. just this one. i said the ankle's obviously an issue, but don't completely discredit everything from the opponent.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> that guy with the bad ankle jacked up 20 shots. if you think martin had absolutely nothing to do with it, even though he is an excellent defender, fine. but tmac wasn't 4-20 any other games. just this one. i said the ankle's obviously an issue, but don't completely discredit everything from the opponent.


I just said he did a great job.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

you were also dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> you were also dripping with sarcasm.


Oh, that wasn't my intent. I guess it is hard to tell on the internet. I was saying that it was a good job by Martin to use that injury to his advantage and dig in and make McGrady a non-factor.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> A kobe fan accusing another player of faking injuries? Now that's funny.



YEA THAT'S HILARIOUS!! AFTER ALL KOBE HAS MISSED 2 GAMES IN THE LAST SEASON AND A HALF, TO SUSPENSIONS. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

<strike>Man shut up and don't start fights. Especially if your attack makes no sense.</strike>(Do NOT ever tell another poster to "shut up" . Thanks. TRM)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

If he was faking injuries, he wouldn't miss the games. Get it?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, that wasn't my intent. I guess it is hard to tell on the internet. I was saying that it was a good job by Martin to use that injury to his advantage and dig in and make McGrady a non-factor.


fair enough. much more descriptive this time.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> If he was faking injuries, he wouldn't miss the games. Get it?


No I don't get it, maybe I don't want to? Please explain again, and I will try to twist your words even more.

Thanks.

-Petey


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

hahaha...

no i dont get it either, cause kobe cant fake injuries. he just plays through them every night, and lets them heal when he doesnt play. The body works that way, you know. if you have an injury, and you keep doing hard physical work on that injury, then it will slowly heal because you are making it stronger. plus, kobe has a high pain tolerence. i heard that one time he broke his leg in 2 places and he still hit the game-winning 40 footer with 0.5 seconds left while being fouled. but this was in a pickup game against my sister's best friend's cousin who works at staples center and hangs out with kobe all the time, so nobody got a tape or anything to prove it. Kobe is already the best player the nba has ever seen, hes better than MJ, Magic, and Wilt put together!!!!!!





.......  .


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> hahaha...
> 
> no i dont get it either, cause kobe cant fake injuries. he just plays through them every night, and lets them heal when he doesnt play. The body works that way, you know. if you have an injury, and you keep doing hard physical work on that injury, then it will slowly heal because you are making it stronger. plus, kobe has a high pain tolerence. i heard that one time he broke his leg in 2 places and he still hit the game-winning 40 footer with 0.5 seconds left while being fouled. but this was in a pickup game against my sister's best friend's cousin who works at staples center and hangs out with kobe all the time, so nobody got a tape or anything to prove it. Kobe is already the best player the nba has ever seen, hes better than MJ, Magic, and Wilt put together!!!!!!


its about time you come to your senses. ha

seriously, if you work hard, train hard and prepare for injures its easier to play while injured or heal once injured.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> its about time you come to your senses. ha
> ...


are you serious???

Healing an injury includes taking time off it, especially if it includes your legs. You DO NOT heal a leg injury by playing more basketball, especially at the NBA level.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> are you serious???
> ...


the more you train the less likely you are to have serious injury. it also makes it easier to play through injury if you've train hard before the injury. I'm not saying play through an injury makes you heal faster, C'mon


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't care how hard you train. If you sprain your ankle, it hurts and it doesn't heal by playing more basketball.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> the more you train the less likely you are to have serious injury. it also makes it easier to play through injury if you've train hard before the injury. I'm not saying play through an injury makes you heal faster, C'mon


Regardless of how hard you train, if you hurt your leg/ankle/foot, playing basketball will ONLY make the injury worse. Kobe trains alot, but says that his leg has an injury. therefore, by playing basketball, he is making his injuries worse, not better. Considering how well he is playing, kobe's injuries seem to not be a factor, which leads me to believe that he is not injured at all, or if he was, it was a VERY minor injury.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Martin did a good job on T-Mac, for sure, but remember that T-Mac was injured. With a bad ankle, he lost his quickness, so it's not hard for someone like Martin to keep up with him. Martin is a great defender, but if T-Mac were healthy, no way can Martin keep up with him. Let's just hope Martin doesn't underestimate T-Mac the next time they play, because next time, T-Mac will just blow past him.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> Regardless of how hard you train, if you hurt your leg/ankle/foot, playing basketball will ONLY make the injury worse. Kobe trains alot, but says that his leg has an injury. therefore, by playing basketball, he is making his injuries worse, not better. Considering how well he is playing, kobe's injuries seem to not be a factor, which leads me to believe that he is not injured at all, or if he was, it was a VERY minor injury.


at first I thought you missed the point but in your reply you sort of get it



> Considering how well he is playing, kobe's injuries seem to not be a factor, which leads me to believe that he is not injured at all


that was the point when you train harder than the next man injuries are less likely to effect your body in the way they would a player who doesn't work as hard as you.

example: if you punched a crackhead in the chest you might break his ribs, but if you punch a weight lifter in the chest with the same force you may barely even bruise him. The weight lifter body is prepared to stand the impact just like Kobe may have injures that are serious but he is able to play through them because he has prepared his body to stand the injury.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> at first I thought you missed the point but in your reply you sort of get it
> ...


but then the weight-lifter would not even acknowledge the punch because it didnt affect him. My point is that if you do not take time off of an injury it will NOT heal. For example, i was playing pick-up basketball at the university student recreation centre when i jammed my pinky finger 3 times in 2 hours. It hurt like a *****. For the next two weeks, i jammed that finger at least once a day when i played because i didnt give it time to heal. When i had a week full of mid-terms and didnt play, my finger healed and i havent jammed it since. the body needs time away from physical activity if it is going to heal.

If Kobe's injuries are serious, then he shouldnt be playing. It is not in the best interest of his body or the team for him to be playing on injuries at all. Let them heal. Come back at 100%. Then they can get serious at being the world champions for the 4th time in a row.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> but then the weight-lifter would not even acknowledge the punch because it didnt affect him. My point is that if you do not take time off of an injury it will NOT heal. For example, i was playing pick-up basketball at the university student recreation centre when i jammed my pinky finger 3 times in 2 hours. It hurt like a *****. For the next two weeks, i jammed that finger at least once a day when i played because i didnt give it time to heal. When i had a week full of mid-terms and didnt play, my finger healed and i havent jammed it since. the body needs time away from physical activity if it is going to heal.


I agree. Injuries only get better by resting them.



> If Kobe's injuries are serious, then he shouldnt be playing. It is not in the best interest of his body or the team for him to be playing on injuries at all. Let them heal. Come back at 100%. Then they can get serious at being the world champions for the 4th time in a row.


While it may not be in the best interest of the body for Kobe to play; it is in the best interest of the team for him to do so. You've seen what he does for the team, they be up the creek without him. So that's why he work hard, so he can play through injuries and help the team win.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

You don't understand the difference here, IV.

Kobe isn't playing through injury, he's playing through wear-and-tear. During the season, every player has these little chips happen to them, some players choose to blow them up more than they are worth.

The two absolute biggest criminals here are Kobe and Allen Iverson. They always claim to be playing through pulled backs, and sprained ankles, and broken fingers, concussions, influenza, stomach virii, ACL tears, spinal contusions, brain tumors, and asphixiation, but still keep up the exact same performance as before, as if they were the second coming of christ.

Then there are guys like Tracy McGrady, Grant Hill, and a few others around the league who do something that is not serious, but still enough of a bother to take their focus off the game. These guys are foolish, because by playing through it they are shortening their own careers, hurting their teams, and making things worse when the injuries could heal in two games off.

And lastly there's the guys like Jordan and Shaq. They just do it for showmanship.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> You don't understand the difference here, IV.
> 
> Kobe isn't playing through injury, he's playing through wear-and-tear. During the season, every player has these little chips happen to them, some players choose to blow them up more than they are worth.
> ...


Matt85163,

I understand the difference between wear & tear & an injury. Some players have the strength to play through injuries. If its not broken or torn that guy will play. Read the injury report on Kobe; read the injury report on A.I. You can doubt that they are injured all you want, but this two have more heart and drive anyone else in the league. You see that huge brace on Iverson's arm. You think that just wear & tear. If he didnt have that brace on his arm would probably fall off. Regardless of the inury they play hard and even at 80% they are better than the majority of the players in the NBA. You gotta respect a players who has heart. 

P.S. I bet you think Bryon Leftwritch is playing through wear & tear?????? Nah that an injury and the only reason he can do so is his heart!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I dont know what it is about Tmac in highly anticipated matchups, but I've noticed the same things. there's always something wrong with him after he takes a shot, or after he just taken to the whole and a player blows by him. But when he gets the ball and he's in rhythm, he's just fine. He may be using this as an excuse or to make himself look better. Talk about a fake [strike]a**[/strike] MJ!


You've just described your man Kobe Bryant


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> You've just described your man Kobe Bryant


Not at all!


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Not at all!


Oh really???

well, you've convinced me....


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh really???
> ...


just as you have convinced me.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> You've just described your man Kobe Bryant


<strike>I noticed your avatar Clip. Do you miss Darius already? It's pretty unfortunate when your teams most popular player isn't even on your team.</strike> (This post has absolutely NOTHING to do with the topic! It is more of a "TAUNTING" than anything. TRM)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

TMac just being called out whats the problem, don't want to hear about Kobe the threads about Tmac. He got locked up by Artest and by Martin . And got outplayed by Pierce. Its the NBA so it'll happen from time to time. Last year in game against the Nets TMac again struggled against Martin now people say its an injury ,you people kill me. Kobe plays bad and its great defense and now same thing with TMac and oh he's hurt . Get him a message don't take your azz out there if you're hurt then. He's no more hurt than Kobe is hurt but injuries are never mentioned why Kobe doesn't play well. Matter of fact they were mentioned when he LED the comeback against the Mavs. And guess what he said I'll play through it. TMac is a soldier like Kobe and he played through it and got locked up I'm not saying Martin can do it all the time but occassionally it happens face it . 

Can't not allow Kobe a backdoor than allow TMac one. If you shoot badly being guarded by a tough defender then you can call it what you want just call it. 

Tmac's hurt be Kobe's equal and lead your team to victory against the Nets with your game altering impediment. Thats a joke oh he plays bad because he's so hurt if Kobe fans said that we'd be ripped get over it.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> TMac just being called out whats the problem, don't want to hear about Kobe the threads about Tmac. He got locked up by Artest and by Martin . And got outplayed by Pierce. Its the NBA so it'll happen from time to time. Last year in game against the Nets TMac again struggled against Martin now people say its an injury ,you people kill me. Kobe plays bad and its great defense and now same thing with TMac and oh he's hurt . Get him a message don't take your azz out there if you're hurt then. He's no more hurt than Kobe is hurt but injuries are never mentioned why Kobe doesn't play well. Matter of fact they were mentioned when he LED the comeback against the Mavs. And guess what he said I'll play through it. TMac is a soldier like Kobe and he played through it and got locked up I'm not saying Martin can do it all the time but occassionally it happens face it .
> 
> Can't not allow Kobe a backdoor than allow TMac one. If you shoot badly being guarded by a tough defender then you can call it what you want just call it.
> ...


well said


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> <strike>I noticed your avatar Clip. Do you miss Darius already? It's pretty unfortunate when your teams most popular player isn't even on your team.</strike>(This post is totally off topic and you can ignore it for that reason.TRM)


Are you being sarcastic or not? I can't tell?
Just curious how would you know who is the most popular clipper out in L.A., don't you live in Jersey?
Odom is the most popular player, but since I don't want a picture of Lamar limping around in a cast I prefer to show this one, plus I stole it from someone else cause I haven't had the time to format my C-Maggs pic yet.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

First, Who said that Martin didnt play any defense. Look at KC's post. he says that Martin did a good job exploiting the injury, therefore shutting down Tmac. I agree, Martin played good defense on him. If he didnt, Tmac would have shot better than 4-20.

Second, as i mentioned before, i didnt call out Tmac but then blame Kobe. Again, i dont classify myself as a "kobe-hater". I look at these two players subjectively and then decide whatever i need to decide. I will admit that Kobe has done a lot more than TMac in the last week or so. His stock is rising fast. 

However, with this injury stuff, i find one particular point interesting. IV, you claim that Kobe plays through his injuries because he trains hard and is in peak physical condition. Now, this may be very true, in fact, i believe that Kobe does have wear and tear on his body and that it may affect his performance. However, when i look at Tmac, i see him missing games. Now i'm assuming that you would dismiss this point, but i see it in a different way. Tmac is in AS GOOD, if not better, physical shape than Kobe Bryant. Tmac can play through wear and tear too, according to your theory. However, he's been missing games. What does that lead me to believe? Tmac has legitimate injuries that are affecting his performance. He is not faking them at all.

I dont know how many times i have to say it, but i am not a Kobe-Hater. I just take the path less taken. I have no problem arguing against Kobe Bryant, or arguing for Kobe Bryant. Usually, the arguments against just make themselves more available.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Or you can look at it in another way. Training results in different muscles, and growth of different muscles, which allow for more injuries like tears and harsher ones.

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> First, Who said that Martin didnt play any defense. Look at KC's post. he says that Martin did a good job exploiting the injury, therefore shutting down Tmac. I agree, Martin played good defense on him. If he didnt, Tmac would have shot better than 4-20.
> 
> Second, as i mentioned before, i didnt call out Tmac but then blame Kobe. Again, i dont classify myself as a "kobe-hater". I look at these two players subjectively and then decide whatever i need to decide. I will admit that Kobe has done a lot more than TMac in the last week or so. His stock is rising fast.
> ...


I am not mad at that. 

I dont know that Tmac trains as hard as Kobe. All I know is Kobe is known for his work ethic like Jerry Rice is known for his. Now Tracy has taken some games off, maybe this is because he hasn't worked as hard as he should, or maybe its because he's injuries or more severe than others. Just like you have your opinions, I have mine. It does look like Tmac doesn't try as hard as he should at times. In fact, his coach, Doc Rivers has criticized him publicly for his poor work ethic and teammate Horace Grant has criticized Tmac saying nothing is harder to fix than bad habits. What do you make of that?
Did you see the game against Chicago last night? Sportscenter showcased how lazy Tmac was defensively. And he was. He doesn't work as hard as a leader should. You should lead by example, not by going out and posting big numbers from time to time and then dogging your teammate by saying they are not good enough to help him win. If Tracy keeps it up he wont be a part of the Kobe/Tmac arguement for long someone will take his place.


----------

